

The next thing Silicon Valley needs to disrupt big time: its own culture - flurpitude
http://qz.com/225782/the-next-thing-silicon-valley-needs-to-disrupt-big-time-its-own-culture/#/h/80667,1,2,3,4,5,6/

======
kazinator
This is a great read. Especially the story about how the founder of Lotus,
Mitch Kapor, gave a talk about "dangers of what he called the 'mirror-
tocracy': confirmation bias, insularity, and cliquish modes of thinking."
which was followed by a talk by Mark Zuckerberg. Mark came late, hadn't heard
Mitch's talk, and led with: "I want to stress the importance of being young
and technical. Young people are just smarter." Facepalm LOL!

------
kazinator
Why not link to the original directly:

[http://carlos.bueno.org/2014/06/mirrortocracy.html](http://carlos.bueno.org/2014/06/mirrortocracy.html)

The original has follow-up articles on the same theme.

~~~
greenyoda
Posted a few days ago, with extensive discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7930430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7930430)

